# Have any team members reduced availability before moving onto another full-time job?



## Hope4Future (Jun 30, 2020)

I was just thinking about something another team member told me before she quit recently. We were talking about our future job prospects and she suggested that if I am planning to quit Target for another job to reduce my availability to weekends only if I was nervous about the new job not working out and having to come back to Spot. 

Has anyone here done that or heard of another team member at their store who has done this? Was it awkward in any way for yourself or the team member involved? The issue for me is that my store isn't open on Sundays so my availability would mainly be Saturdays only if I did this. 

Either way, I'm not planning to quit just yet, I'm currently studying programming but I'm not quite at the level needed in order to move into a job in that field. I was curious how you felt about this.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes, we have had people do that.  There is also a new option--on demand team member to consider.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 30, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Yes, we have had people do that.  There is also a new option--on demand team member to consider.


I'm sorry, can you explain further about on demand team members? I tried looking it up in this forum and I couldn't find any posts about it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 30, 2020)

someone who works weekends only.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 2, 2020)

It is only for some positions, I think.  You work on a call in basis.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 2, 2020)

^^ interesting. 

We have a lot of TMs who've reduced availability bc of school or other jobs. My store works with TMs. Hopefully yours will too.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 2, 2020)

Macy's used to have the same thing, they were On-call employees. Not sure they still do it.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Jul 2, 2020)

I kind of did this. I got a full time shift work job. I changed my availability from open to 3 days/week. I'm still getting all the hours I want and they're asking for more. Spot knew when I was hired as seasonal and they kept me I had a degree and was looking for a job with that career. They've been sad they see me less, but no hard feelings, that I can tell anyway.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 2, 2020)

Louiethe3 said:


> I kind of did this. I got a full time shift work job. I changed my availability from open to 3 days/week. I'm still getting all the hours I want and they're asking for more. Spot knew when I was hired as seasonal and they kept me I had a degree and was looking for a job with that career. They've been sad they see me less, but no hard feelings, that I can tell anyway.


The discount too.


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 2, 2020)

Louiethe3 said:


> I kind of did this. I got a full time shift work job. I changed my availability from open to 3 days/week. I'm still getting all the hours I want and they're asking for more. Spot knew when I was hired as seasonal and they kept me I had a degree and was looking for a job with that career. They've been sad they see me less, but no hard feelings, that I can tell anyway.


They didn't even ask u to apply for TL or ETL with a degree? They've done that to someone as soon as they got their bachelor's.   Sadly, a week later she quit.  Her drunk ass came to work late.  She still had a college mentality of party party party.


----------



## RandomTM007 (Jul 2, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Macy's used to have the same thing, they were On-call employees. Not sure they still do it.


They still do. I have a friend that works there. She's never scheduled she just picks shifts she wants when they post the and makes her own schedule.


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 4, 2020)

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> They didn't even ask u to apply for TL or ETL with a degree? They've done that to someone as soon as they got their bachelor's.   Sadly, a week later she quit.  Her drunk ass came to work late.  She still had a college mentality of party party party.


 Well, just because somebody finished their bachelor's doesn't mean they have their priorities straight.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Jul 4, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Well, just because somebody finished their bachelor's doesn't mean they have their priorities straight.


 Just because I have a bachelor's degree doesn't mean I want to be a TL at spot either.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 4, 2020)

Louiethe3 said:


> Just because I have a bachelor's degree doesn't mean I want to be a TL at spot either.


I agree.  Run and don't look back.  It's a good part time job, but it's probably not why you got a degree.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 4, 2020)

SoCalMama said:


> I agree.  Run and don't look back.  It's a good part time job, but it's probably not why you got a degree.


I agree with this run and don't look back the spot can stress one horribly.


----------



## BobSmith (Sep 3, 2020)

Yetive said:


> It is only for some positions, I think.  You work on a call in basis.



Do you know which positions this is available for?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 3, 2020)

SFS, GM, GA.


----------

